# Keeping bucks in the house



## kazmac (Oct 7, 2012)

I wanted to ask for people's experiences of keeping bucks in the house as opposed to a shed, if I may.
I've heard / read a few differing opinions so far (that's an observation, not a complaint!).
I'm hoping to get some new mice but have always stuck with does because of the smell. 
I just wondered what folk on here have found. Thanks!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

It depends on you and the people who live with you, i love the smell! but i have some guests who don't.I know that when i was younger my mum would not have them in the house.


----------



## kazmac (Oct 7, 2012)

Well I keep rats and cavies and smell isn't really an issue but I was mis-sold a buck some years ago and it was eye-watering!
My parents already won't visit any more cos my dad thinks the house 'stinks' as it is and I'm quite sure a mousey smell would make him have a stroke!
But it seems that some people think they smell to high heaven and some think they don't smell that much.
I just want to get a few more views.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

my parents come from a pet free, child free house and moan all the time about the smell but my friend who has a dog doesnt really notice it ... i dont notice other than when i first walk into the living room when ive been at work all day then i dont notice it ....


----------



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

I have read that vanilla extract can make them smell not as bad is this true if so might be worth a shot.


----------



## CathE. (Oct 12, 2012)

There are plenty mouse-safe urine neutralizers that can be used as mixed with the bedding to help get rid of the smell. Also, you can use an air-water-purifier (or what's it called) with some aromatherapic oils (which also are antibacterial, what's a very good bonus for upper respiratory system health for all of you - owners and mice ). It's not like the smell is a thing you have to get used to - you may If you will but there are also safe ways to deal with it. Mind, that the often you change the bedding and wash the cage, the greater the chance the smell won't be a killer! I know breeders who have plenty of both at home - does and bucks and you really can't notice they live there untill you actually get close to their cages.



Moor-Mice said:


> I have read that vanilla extract can make them smell not as bad is this true if so might be worth a shot.


I have only heard that vanilla extract is a neccessity when bucks fight too aggressivly. You spill a drop around their butts to interfere with the natural smell. Using it as a part of bedding or on toys might be terribly heavy for breathing after a while. Its better to use tea-tree oils instead - not only they smell nice but also are antibacterial, what's always a nice bonus when it comes to mouse health.


----------



## kazmac (Oct 7, 2012)

What would these be in the UK? Does anyone else use them?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I found that different bucks smell differently concerning strenghth. I have one that smells very little, others smell rather bad. I wonder if you can selectively breed for that.
But I have them all in my bedrioom and find it really bearable. (4 intact males, 2 neutered males and a few females)
The biggest problem I had was the wooden cage. Really pretty, but even with only 4 females in it (80*40*50cm) the smell was bad really quickly. since I got rid of them it's much better.
the plastic boxes are far better since I can wash them weekly, just water often is enough. Just the wooden toys need to be thoroughly cleaned or replaced.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Maybe try to keep the bucks far away from the female cages. My buck STINKS. Or at least I thought he did. I moved my two female tanks upstairs due to a heat issue and suddenly that buck hardly smells at all anymore. Food for thought!


----------



## kazmac (Oct 7, 2012)

That would certainly be worth a try. 
But I want to weigh it all up before I was to get any bucks as it wouldn't be fair to want to return him / them once I had got them.

Another question would be: they would be living in the rat room - would the scents of the rats, male or female, make any difference to how smelly a mouse buck would think he would need to be??!


----------



## CathE. (Oct 12, 2012)

kazmac said:


> Another question would be: they would be living in the rat room - would the scents of the rats, male or female, make any difference to how smelly a mouse buck would think he would need to be??!


I don't think so. I would rather be worried about rats' instincts and nerves since they normally eat mice and could get furious smelling "food" somewhere...


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

CathE. said:


> kazmac said:
> 
> 
> > Another question would be: they would be living in the rat room - would the scents of the rats, male or female, make any difference to how smelly a mouse buck would think he would need to be??!
> ...


I didn't know about this - Autumn2005 is having trouble with her boy rats fighting and I wonder if this might be a clue.


----------



## kazmac (Oct 7, 2012)

Ah well, it depends how old the rats are. Bucks get hormonal at around 7/8 months old and can get into scraps anyway. Plus that can sometimes be exacerbated if there are also does around.

Re rats smelling the mice - I hadn't heard that. I know a couple of people who have had both rats and mice. I don't know if they were in the same room or not though. I must ask them.
I do have rats and guinea pigs in the same room and have had no problems and they're not meant to like each other either


----------



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

I find male rats smell more than male mice,


----------



## CathE. (Oct 12, 2012)

kazmac said:


> I do have rats and guinea pigs in the same room and have had no problems and they're not meant to like each other either


I'm not claiming this to be a guaranteed problem, just pointing out that normally a rat would simply eat a mouse so _maybe_ keeping them around close would cause the predators to feel hungry. :lol:


----------



## kazmac (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm sorry if you thought that I was challenging your post. I wasn't. I was merely pointing out my experience of years of keeping rats and guinea pigs in close proximity when they would not normally like each other. It wasn't intended in any other way


----------



## CathE. (Oct 12, 2012)

No problem kazmac.  I'm aware my statement could sound like a dramatic warning, where I just wanted to mention the subject.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I've never actually seen my male rats fight. I have had two female rats (sisters) tear each other up though in their older age. I'm glad I read this as I'm getting two male rats next week and will be sure to keep the mice away, just in case!

Also, the smell of one male mouse can make my eyes water. Never had that happen with male rats.


----------



## kazmac (Oct 7, 2012)

CathE. said:


> No problem kazmac.  I'm aware my statement could sound like a dramatic warning, where I just wanted to mention the subject.


No problem


----------

